# Reptile super show los angeles coming up!



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 1, 2012)

The LA reptile super show is coming up on aug. 11 at the pomona fairplex/la county fairgrounds. Biggest reptile show in the world! Reptiles, amphibians, and lots of supplies to make awesome mantis habitats! They may even have mantids.

Reptilesupershow.com


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 1, 2012)

I might have to go.


----------



## stacy (Aug 1, 2012)

wish i was closer


----------



## gripen (Aug 1, 2012)

stacy said:


> wish i was closer


+1


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 1, 2012)

Anybody want to carpool? You can drive. lol


----------



## gripen (Aug 1, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Anybody want to carpool? You can drive. lol


Sure when should I pic you up?


----------



## frogparty (Aug 1, 2012)

they were selling mantids at the san diego show.....$65-$75 EACH for orchid NYMPHS

Ill be there though, got friends vending


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 1, 2012)

frogparty said:


> they were selling mantids at the san diego show.....$65-$75 EACH for orchid NYMPHS
> 
> Ill be there though, got friends vending


THAT'S CRAZY! maybe they knew we wanted them so badly. :lol: 

and it's that much when you add shipping anyway.


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll bring beer ;-D


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 1, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Anybody want to carpool? You can drive. lol


pick me up along the way its only a little bit out of the way lol


----------



## Danny. (Aug 1, 2012)

kitkat39 said:


> I'll bring beer ;-D


I'll bring the strippers ;-D


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 2, 2012)

Danny. said:


> I'll bring the strippers ;-D


WIN!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 2, 2012)

so, you guys are going? I'll see you at the mantis booth, only there won't be any left when you arrive. :lol:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 2, 2012)

frogparty said:


> they were selling mantids at the san diego show.....$65-$75 EACH for orchid NYMPHS
> 
> Ill be there though, got friends vending


are those friends selling mantids?????!!!!!


----------



## frogparty (Aug 2, 2012)

nope. Frogs and geckos


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 2, 2012)

close enough. I wanna buy something! :lol:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone know if mantids are being sold? On the vendor list there is a millipede seller and a tarantula seller. Maybe they will have some



frogparty said:


> they were selling mantids at the san diego show.....$65-$75 EACH for orchid NYMPHS
> 
> Ill be there though, got friends vending


I might still have bought them. I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY want an orchid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogparty (Aug 7, 2012)

All I know is Im holding Hymenopus nymphs back for some upcoming reptile shows. I watched a lady buy her son 3 orchids @$75 ea!!!! BAM! They were pre-sub at least, but still too pricy IMO.

I know Im picking up a few D. truncata at the show for sure, need some more silkworms, and maybe a chameleon!


----------



## agent A (Aug 7, 2012)

i dont like how much peeps pay for stuff at certain places

it's like the peeps at the convention take advantage of the fact that other peeps dont know how much something is truely worth...


----------



## frogparty (Aug 7, 2012)

duh, and or hello!!!!

yay capitalism.

The fact is, though, that something is worth whatever someone will pay for it. So if you are the sole supplier of something in high demand you can charge whatever as long as you sell your stock, or dont mind sitting on it till the right buyer shows up


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 7, 2012)

wait you know for sure there will be d. truncata? :huh: are you selling those orchids?


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 7, 2012)

ME WANT ORCHID!!!!!! :taz: :taz: :taz: :lol:


----------



## frogparty (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, but I have prearranged to pick them up.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 7, 2012)

how bout those orchids? are you selling them on the forum sometime?


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Aug 7, 2012)

agent A said:


> i dont like how much peeps pay for stuff at certain places
> 
> it's like the peeps at the convention take advantage of the fact that other peeps dont know how much something is truely worth...


 I think it helps the insect in the long run. Someone is more likely to take really good care of a 75.00 orchid, than a 5.00 mantis.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 7, 2012)

I wonder if that kid had what it takes to raise 3 75$ orchids.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 7, 2012)

well who knows he might be like me. :lol:


----------



## Danny. (Aug 7, 2012)

Who knows he might be on this forum


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

THIS IS A CALLOUT FOR ANY KID WHO BOUGHT 3 ORCHID MANTIDS AT THE SAN DIEGO REPTILE SHOW!!! PLEASE ANSWER  

It's in 3 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## frogparty (Aug 8, 2012)

Im looking forward to going. Always like seeing whats available


----------



## rSon (Aug 8, 2012)

i rather not go. if i do i would want something i wont be able to get due to space. (chameleon)


----------



## frogparty (Aug 8, 2012)

Im looking at getting some chams, maybe from SwissMiss...something cool like a parsons or mountain 2 horn


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 8, 2012)

SSimsswiSS said:


> I think it helps the insect in the long run. Someone is more likely to take really good care of a 75.00 orchid, than a 5.00 mantis.


I can't agree with you more here.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

rSon said:


> i rather not go. if i do i would want something i wont be able to get due to space. (chameleon)


Maybe a pygmy cham. Or a gecko. Small geckos can live in a 10 gal tank.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

I had to stop keeping reptiles, but that's when I found the joy of mantids. I might try a thumbnail frog, but very unlikely. I will use all of my concentration and self discipline (not much) to try and not buy something other than a mantis. Plus, I only get 50$ spending money from my parents.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 8, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> I had to stop keeping reptiles, but that's when I found the joy of mantids. I might try a thumbnail frog, but very unlikely. I will use all of my concentration and self discipline (not much) to try and not buy something other than a mantis. Plus, I only get 50$ spending money from my parents.


Can't get too far with only $50. You'll use about 25% of it just paying to get in. Be sure to print your dollar off coupon to save $1 off admission.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't worry I'm just getting a mantis and maybe a mini terrarium.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

Spending money doesn't include admission. My dad'll handle that.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 8, 2012)

get a job......I ve been working since I was 13

hehehehehe


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not 13 yet.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope those crazy capitalists don't come back.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 8, 2012)

I can guarantee you won't find many (if any) at "forum" prices. The show draws a "captive" audience of "freaks" (said in a lovingly way) and those who don't know better, or even knew there was a hobby (like myself). They are amazing bugs and will draw lots of attention. Supply and demand, you know? AND...there aren't many vendors. So they can sell them for whatever someone will pay. Granted the price on the item is "suggested retail", but they're always ready to cut you a really sweet deal on orchids for $50. That's 1/3 off the price! You'd be a fool to pass on a deal like that, right? It's just business.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

I think trans-am is selling mantis


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 8, 2012)

Make sure to ask for the forum discount.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

how could I forget? :lol:


----------



## frogparty (Aug 9, 2012)

Good luck with that!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 9, 2012)

2 days left.

I'm starting a countdown. :lol:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 10, 2012)

1 day. I CAN ALMOST SMELL IT! *wrinkles nose*


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 11, 2012)

Is anyone selling or know someone who is selling?


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 11, 2012)

TODAAAYYYY!!!!

I was so excited I forgot to sleep in.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 11, 2012)

IT WAS EPIC!!

the capitalists came back. :lol: but he gave me 2 idolos for 25$.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 11, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> I'm not 13 yet.


You guys make me feel so old.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 11, 2012)

Got my truncatas. Beautiful chocolate color with purple and orange highlights


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 11, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> IT WAS EPIC!!
> 
> the capitalists came back. :lol: but he gave me 2 idolos for 25$.


How much were mantids being sold for and how many vendors?


----------



## Bug Trader (Aug 11, 2012)

I heard it was 2 vendors, 65 and 75 dollar L3 hymenopus, 20 dollar truncata and such. I guess I need to start vending shows if it pays that well.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 11, 2012)

For real! I'd almost feel guilty, but I'd get over it on the way to the bank. :lol:


----------



## frogparty (Aug 11, 2012)

The orchids were the only ones drastically overpriced... Te rest weren't too bad. Lobatas and dessicatas reasonably priced, egyptians, wahlbergiis, rhomboderas, ghosts, idolos all available


----------



## agent A (Aug 11, 2012)

frogparty said:


> The orchids were the only ones drastically overpriced... Te rest weren't too bad. Lobatas and dessicatas reasonably priced, egyptians, wahlbergiis, rhomboderas, ghosts, idolos all available


if it's still going on i might have members buy things and send them to me then i'd pay them back...


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 11, 2012)

it's until tomorrow


----------



## frogparty (Aug 12, 2012)

I wen up today only. Both sellers are members here. Just get bugs from them


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 12, 2012)

really? who is the other seller?


----------



## frogparty (Aug 12, 2012)

The guy you bought your idolos from? Pm me. We've been discussing show pricing too much.


----------



## CoolMantid (Aug 23, 2012)

I HAD TO MISS THIS :C


----------

